# 2 whole pigs on a cinder block pit and a 20 year marine corps reunion



## danmiz

Man do I have a big cooking weekend planned coming up this week. I have 8 of my buddies from the marine corps that I haven't seen in 20 years coming for a long weekend (I feel sorry for my wife). Now one of my buddies is a quer himself from California so I really have to step up my game and impress him. The menu is on Friday I will smoke a 13 lbs whole packer brisket in my Smokin it 3 with all the usual sides. Saturday we will do a seafood and crawfish boil while watching some college football. Sunday is when the magic happens when we will smoke 2 50 lbs pigs,6 racks of ribs, a ton of chicken thighs and a bunch of sausage. I'm inviting about another 50 to 60 friends and family over for the party. Looks like rain in the forecast but the party must go on.now with the pigs I will cook them 2 different ways. One will be in the la Caja china Cuban style and one will be smoked in the 4x6 foot cinderblock smoker I made in my yard using cowgirls help off her blog. The pig in the cinderblock smoker will be rubbed with  jeffs rub and injected with some apple juice and apple cider vinegar. I'll start by cooking him skin side up for the first half and then flip him over to crip up the skin and mop him the second half of the cook. I plan on keeping the pit at 250 or so with charcoal and hickory chunks I'm guessing for 6 or 7 hours.  I've got plenty of probes with the maverick and tappecue to watch the IT of both hogs. I'll throw the ribs and chicken thighs on the pit while the pig smokes so hopefully I'll time it close enough to eat together. The pig in the la Caja china will be injected with mojo and rubbed with adobo to give it a Latin kick. I did one pig on this and it came out awesome and was super easy to cook.
 Now being my wife is a vegetarian the only way she would let me build the cinderblock pit was if I attached a brick wood burning pizza oven to it so I did that for her to keep the peace (works great). I will make sure to post plenty of pics of the event to let everyone how it turns out. Now to try and attach some pics of the pit.....













image.jpg



__ danmiz
__ Sep 14, 2015


















image.jpg



__ danmiz
__ Sep 14, 2015


















image.jpg



__ danmiz
__ Sep 14, 2015


















image.jpg



__ danmiz
__ Sep 14, 2015


----------



## noboundaries

This should be a GREAT thread!  Looking forward to it all!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I'll hang around to see the smoke!ymwife was a vegetarian when I met her. One night I was grilling mg burgers, and she couldn't resist. No longer a vegetarian but she still won't eat pork.


----------



## danmiz

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I'll hang around to see the smoke!ymwife was a vegetarian when I met her. One night I was grilling mg burgers, and she couldn't resist. No longer a vegetarian but she still won't eat pork.


Yea dirt, I'm still waiting for the day she breaks. I can her looking at my ribs and secretly wanting to try one.


----------



## brandon29

Sounds great can't wait to see how they turn out


----------



## humdinger

Danmiz said:


> Yea dirt, I'm still waiting for the day she breaks. I can her looking at my ribs and secretly wanting to try one.


There's nothing better than converting a vegentarian back from the "dark" side!


----------



## cracker1397

Sign me up for this thread!!! Can't wait to watch this one go down!!!


----------



## boykjo

Sweet..........
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






and thank you for your service

Joe


----------



## kiwidemon

looks like a nice setup! you are doing both pigs in that rig?


----------



## driedstick

Awesome - will be waiting and yes THANK YOU for your service!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## rabbithutch

:popcorn


----------



## ice daddy

Im in  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cant wait to see the Q-view.


----------



## oregon smoker

I Will be watching this one as well!! Have the best of time with it,

keep on Smokin,

Tom


----------



## capt7383

Thanks to you and all who served


----------



## weedeater

*WOW!  **This is going to be fun.  *I will be watching too!  Thanks you for your service!


----------



## bauchjw

Looking forward to seeing the pictures and hearing how it turns out!


----------



## danmiz

Thanks guys! I'm a proud American. Only one pig the ribs and chicken with go on the pit. The other pig will go in the la Caja China. It's going to be a very busy but fun weekend! Can't wait!


----------



## food junkie

Where did you find crawfish this time of year?


----------



## danmiz

food junkie said:


> Where did you find crawfish this time of year?


They're frozen from lacrawfish. Not as good but they will serve their purpose.


----------



## danmiz

One of my buddies came in a day early bearing gifts! He brought pickled shrimp and pickled spicy Bologna. Since we pick up all the meat and pigs tomorrow we decided to do an easy beer can chicken!


----------



## danmiz

image.jpg



__ danmiz
__ Sep 17, 2015


----------



## danmiz

image.jpg



__ danmiz
__ Sep 17, 2015


----------



## danmiz

image.jpg



__ danmiz
__ Sep 17, 2015


----------



## danmiz

image.jpg



__ danmiz
__ Sep 17, 2015


----------



## danmiz

For dinner we will fire up the pizza oven for pizzas tonight


----------



## danmiz

image.jpg



__ danmiz
__ Sep 17, 2015


----------



## danmiz

image.jpg



__ danmiz
__ Sep 18, 2015


----------



## danmiz

Pizza came out Awesome! Took about 3 minutes to cook.


----------



## boykjo

nice..............


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Danmiz said:


> Pizza came out Awesome! Took about 3 minutes to cook.



That means your fire was just right! Nice Za!


----------



## danmiz

image.jpg



__ danmiz
__ Sep 18, 2015


----------



## danmiz

Terrible pic but that's one of the done briskets. Took it to 203 and super juicy. Did them hot and fast with a Texas style rub. After picking off a piece I'm a believer in hot and fast. 8 and 7 lbs flat cook at 300 toon 6.5 hours. Juicy


----------



## noboundaries

Danmiz said:


> Terrible pic but that's one of the done briskets. Took it to 203 and super juicy. Did them hot and fast with a Texas style rub. After picking off a piece I'm a believer in hot and fast. 8 and 7 lbs flat cook at 300 toon 6.5 hours. Juicy


Welcome to the easy side of smoking!


----------



## danmiz

image.jpg



__ danmiz
__ Sep 19, 2015


















image.jpg



__ danmiz
__ Sep 19, 2015


----------



## danmiz

image.jpg



__ danmiz
__ Sep 19, 2015


















image.jpg



__ danmiz
__ Sep 19, 2015


















image.jpg



__ danmiz
__ Sep 19, 2015


----------



## noboundaries

GREAT PICS!  The Pitmaster in all his glory!


----------



## danmiz

image.jpg



__ danmiz
__ Sep 20, 2015


















image.jpg



__ danmiz
__ Sep 20, 2015


















image.jpg



__ danmiz
__ Sep 20, 2015


----------



## danmiz

We injected both pigs today. One Cuban style and the othe with apple juice , vinegar,and rub into the mix. One pig is 55 and the other 50 lbs. the 45 lber I will cook on the cinder block pit for I think 6 hours or so. The Cuban style will be in the la Caj China. It will take 4 hours. More pics of the pigs, ribs, and chicken quaters to follow tomorrow.


----------



## danmiz

image.jpg



__ danmiz
__ Sep 20, 2015






Made some frogmore stew for dinner. My buddy whipped it up. He's from South Carolina and he did a great job.


----------



## danmiz

image.jpg



__ danmiz
__ Sep 21, 2015


















image.jpg



__ danmiz
__ Sep 21, 2015
__ 1


















image.jpg



__ danmiz
__ Sep 21, 2015
__ 1


















image.jpg



__ danmiz
__ Sep 21, 2015


















image.jpg



__ danmiz
__ Sep 21, 2015





It was a hell of a day cooking. Cooked two pigs and had them finish right on time for a 5:30 dinner. The menu was 2 pigs,ribs,chicken quarter,and sausages. My wife made all the great size and everyone had a great time!


----------



## danmiz

image.jpg



__ danmiz
__ Sep 21, 2015


















image.jpg



__ danmiz
__ Sep 21, 2015


















image.jpg



__ danmiz
__ Sep 21, 2015


----------



## noboundaries

Great pics, fantastic story, perfect purpose for a get together.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bauchjw

Awesome! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## pc farmer

Wow.  Great job.

Points and thanks for your service.


----------



## roller

Thank you for your service !!! Everything looks GREAT !!!


----------



## boykjo

Awesome looking spread.... My favorite is the skin... Looks like it crisped up pretty good.............. Bet that was some good stuff

Nice smoke

Joe


----------



## humdinger

Noboundaries said:


> Welcome to the easy side of smoking!


Agreed! 275*-300* is the way to smoke/cook Brikset for me!

Helluva good looking cook Dan. Loved the pics.


----------



## driedstick

Dang it man that is awesome, great job. - Thanks again for your service and this great post 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## oregon smoker

Outstanding Work !!! and what a great time and reason to do it....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep on Smokin,

Tom


----------



## danmiz

Well it was an epic weekend and epic smoke. I've never smoked on a big pit like that but it was fun have to work it all day adding charcoal and wood. The la Caja China is a super easy way to roast a pig that came out awesome! I couldn't be happier with how all the food came out. Thanks for tuning in and GOD BLESS AMERICA !!!


----------



## bigtrain74

Looks great! Gotta love the cinder block pits!


----------



## danmiz

BigTrain74 said:


> Looks great! Gotta love the cinder block pits!


Yea it's great! Today I'm doing a couple chicken quarters, sausage,and some veggies using only half the pit. See how that goes.


----------



## crazymoon

DM, Wow! nice smoker and get looking spread of food .Looks like an excellent time with you buddies.


----------



## rabbithutch

:points:


----------



## ega-q

Semper Fi brother, doing it proud!


----------



## rp ribking




----------



## sky monkey

*Satisfactory!! *Helluva nice spread.  Thanks for the thread as well as your service.

  That pit looks like it did an amazing job, I imagine that was a blast to tend all day with your buds.


----------



## danmiz

Yea it was hell of a weekend. One of the best weekends I had in a long time. Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## ironhorse07

looks good, nice job!!


----------



## thatcho

Looks like a Hell of reunion. Did u line the inside of pit with foil? And how does the plywood work as a lid? I just built a cinder block pit and have a 100lb hog coming on Friday. Thanks for any info


----------



## gr0uch0

Thatcho said:


> Looks like a Hell of reunion. Did u line the inside of pit with foil? And how does the plywood work as a lid? I just built a cinder block pit and have a 100lb hog coming on Friday. Thanks for any info


Take a look at the pictures at the top of the thread:  there's no foil lining, and has all appearances of a temporary setup where the plywood is simply placed on the top and slid off for tending/mopping purposes.  Expanded metal grate is a block below the top:  gives the depth needed for a hog.  Great, century(s) old style pit setup for short-term use.


----------

